# Everybody makes mistakes



## KomputerMan (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm in the process of filming how to build five unique Christmas Ornaments using the EZInlays Christmas OrnamentEZ kit. I guess I should follow my own instructions because the first two cuts I made I used the wrong template!!! :jester:

I drew out all of the patterns on the inlay material. Next step is to cut the voids for the inlay into the material that will be used as the ornament, I was supposed to cut the voids using Pattern 1, instead I used Pattern 2.

Fortunately I have enough material to re-cut my mistake but still... shese... Rookie!!! 

Its always cheaper if you pay attention!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Kurtis. Well I will not feel so bad when I goof up then.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Design opportunity?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

You just start getting in the habit of buying more stock than you need for "design changes", not listed in the instructions!


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Makes me think of the quote:
“I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.” ― Thomas A. Edison

and of course Cherryville Chuck's:
Someone I consider a master woodworker once told me that a master woodworker is not someone who never makes mistakes. He is someone who is able to cover them up so that no one can tell.

Us woodworkers are of course all perfect and purposely make tiny mistakes just so as not to put mere mortals to shame. Thanks Komputerman for abiding by these rules.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Ah, you got it all wrong. It's easy to never make any mistakes.
1. You don't tell anyone.
2. If anyone does find out, lie. 
See? No problem.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JOAT said:


> Ah, you got it all wrong. It's easy to never make any mistakes.
> 1. You don't tell anyone.
> 2. If anyone does find out, lie.
> See? No problem.


word....


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

How about drill 2 dozen pocket holes and then realize you had the jig set for 1/2" instead of 3/4" material. Then go back and redrill the right PHs next to them. The good news - the holes were to be hidden in the first place. The bad news - my project looks like giant carpenter ants got at it. (Well, it's also good news in that it keeps me humble.)


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Heck, half of the time that I spend in the shop is fixing my mistakes, I thought that such activity was just normal. I suppose that if a person were to just repeat the same project over an over that eventually the number or errors would be somewhat reduced, I don't know as I seldom do the same project twice.

Jerry B.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

The difference between a master craftsman and the rest is his ability to hide his mistakes.


----------



## KomputerMan (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement!!! I decided to take my mistake and experiment with some resign fills. This is where I'm at right now, I'll post more pictures after I route the ornaments out and finish them!


----------

